# Invented an easy Pepper Sauce.



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

Look away now if you are a 'fine diner'  or a genuine cook.

Fancied something peppery on a particularly nice piece of steak so .... 

Country Cup instant soup mix, ' Pepper Steak and Mushroom.'
   (In Australia. Others will have to make their own arrangements, sorry.)

I used, for one person, about half a sachet into a cup and just enough boiling water to dissolve it without diluting it to less than mushy.
Shave some butter, a good teaspoonful or so into it and nuke it to melt. Add more water if too thick and renuke for a few secs.
 Makes a very passable mild pepper sauce.

I use that soup as stock for stews and pot roasts too sometimes, best 'instant' thing on the market.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

Great idea! I often used to use condensed soup for a casserole sauce; great minds!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

No point in us getting old if we don't get cunning with it Viv.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is what I can't be without. I use it in gravy and stews. So did my mom and Grandma, it's been around since 1877.

http://cloroxconnects.com/posts/488644c77d


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've used that too, OH, good stuff...there are several soup and dip dry mixes that are good for sauces on meat...Used to use Lipton's onion soup mix with pot roast...not sure if they still make that stuff...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

I used to use a good French Onion soup as stock but it came from one of those store branded outfits and they changed their supplier, but not their packaging and the last one I used was disgusting, ruined a good piece of beef.  I tried a few other brands but never found the 'good' one again.  Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes Jackie, it's still around..I use a bit of Lipton Onion soup mix and Worshtersire sauce to flavor burgers and also have a recipe using it for pot roast in the crock pot.

OH..I use the Kitchen Bouquet, also..adds a nice brown touch to gravies, so it doens't look like creme of elephant gravy...lol


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 14, 2014)

I seldom use the package mixes because they are loaded with salt and so many ingredients you'e never use at home. I look at labels a lot these days.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

Well Rky it's them mystery ingredients that make some of them taste better than what I use at home so I'll take my chances.

 
.. you know what would be really annoying?  To be 100% healthy and die anyway.  Wouldn't you be furious?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 14, 2014)

You're absolutely right of course RK..but sometimes we just need a little spice in our lives.  I never use added salt when cooking or eating, so I figure it will balance out.

Heck..one of these days I may even go out back and catch me on of those beaver and throw his anal glands in the pot..lol..lol!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 14, 2014)

None of us are gonna get out of this world alive. It's the quality of life that staying as healthy as possible gives us. I don't want to spend my last years unable to do things for myself. 

I like to travel, grow a garden, go for hikes, etc. The longer I can stay healthy enough to do those things the better. Watching what we put in our bodies is a simple thing to do that may very well extend that time.

You can scoff now but the day will come when you'll wish you had better health.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 14, 2014)

Point well taken..


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I seldom use the package mixes because they are loaded with salt and so many ingredients you'e never use at home. I look at labels a lot these days.



Same here, I watch the sodium.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm already pretty much written off physically Rky.  I've never been fully fit physically since I was around 20, but it wasn't from what I've eaten, it's predominantly genetic chassis problems and other than some acidic foods I'm allergic to which bring me out in a rash, my internal health is as good as anyone's and better than most. No heart or BP problems, no diabetes, not even indigestion or more than a headache a year,  and not sure about the arteries but they seem to be working okay so far.   

That's what makes me a bit cranky sometimes, that I feel healthy, for as long as I don't have to move.  I've never been able to be overly active, hiking etc was out of the question since early on, it's not due to age deterioration but does get harder to handle,  and it sure wasn't caused by Chinese food intake. 
 I don't care about what I eat for as long as I enjoy it, if I end up in a hostel I'll be fed on 'nutritious pap' and I don't intend to start eating that sooner than I have to.

We're not all put together the same I guess and one man's meat etc... I understand that active people want to stay that way, but I got nuthin' to lose and I'm going to enjoy eating the wicked stuff for as long as I can.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

Moderation in all things.....as long as it doesn't get too boring.
i went out to dinner last night with 3 'youngsters ' all of whom were on diets.
i had fish and chips, and a large glass of red...


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I seldom use the package mixes because they are loaded with salt and so many ingredients you'e never use at home. I look at labels a lot these days.


Kitchen Bouquet is as wild as I get. We both have to watch out sodium intake at our house. So we make everything from scratch and limit the salt.

Except my husband still eats a lot of canned soup, you might as well be mainlining salt when you eat that stuff.


----------



## TICA (Jan 14, 2014)

I use Bouquet too when I'm making gravy - adds just enough spice.   I try to stay away from canned anything, but I can't help it - I LOVE salt.   A piece of roast beef without salt would be missing something for me.     I have been using pepper lately and cutting down on salt but I'm just waiting for them to say how bad that is for you.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

Tica this may interest you.  http://www.organicsaustraliaonline.com.au/prod7446.htm




There should be outlets over there for it to save on shipping costs, or check health food stores and supermarkets.

 I like a bit of salt but not a lot and also like black pepper.  This was given to me by a friend who found it too' peppery' but it's just right for me.  
Very intense, piquant taste so very little goes a long way but a good combination of salt and pepper taste with almost lemony zing without copious amounts of salt being consumed. 

The ingredients are just herbs and sea salt so doesn't appear to be any nasties in it.  I use Herbemare sea salt rather than common salt usually too except in stews etc which need a lot of it, gets expensive to use Herbemare too liberally.


----------

